# Maltese Growth Chart



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't know how accurate this is but thought I would share. If I read this right, Boo will end up between 6-7 lbs which is what the breeder thought he would be given his size and his parents. His size doesn't matter to me I was just curious. 

Pet Maltese | Maltese Growth Chart


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't know how accurate they are.

The best way to get an estimate is to ask your breeder... they know the parents, and if there have been past litters, the average sizes of those pups.

Weight charts - especially if you got your puppy from a pet store/puppy mill - can be really misleading.


----------



## Neetaz (Feb 19, 2013)

This one is also very neat, I do realize that charts are an estimate, but it is fun to play around with.

[url=http://www.puppychart.com/]Find Out Your Puppy's Adult Weight | Puppy Chart[/URL]


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

When I got Whitney at 5 months she was 3.3 pounds. She was being held for show. Her breeder did not want to breed such a small girl so that is how I ended up with her. She went to the vet last week and she weighed 3.8 pounds. She is now almost 1.5 years. Mercedes also came to me at 5 months and she was 4.7 pounds. She now weighs around 7 and she had gotten almost to 9. I had to really cut back on her diet, she was fat. Mercedes just turned 4.


----------

